# opening .hpg files



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi guys!

I just got a call from someone asking what a .hpg file was. Looking online, it appears to be some kind of HP plotter graphic file. I don't have any kind of software, similar to that, to try opening it, and can't find anything online, yet. Does anyone know if AutoCad would open a .hpg file? 

Thanks to all,

p51


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

See if this will work.


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks cybertech! I got the microsoft download, and am trying to get a hold of the person with the .hpg file.

Thanks again!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome, hope that works for you!!


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately, that didn't work. Rather than giving me a 2D drawing, I got a lot of numbers. Reading back through that microsoft document, it says that once you do the download and install, you should be able to insert a hpg file. This leads me to believe that you still need something else to actually open the .hpg file. 
I guess I need to keep looking, for something that will actually allow me to open it.

Thanks again.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

The only thing I can think to do is "insert" it like a picture. I don't have a .hpg file to play with, but I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try here http://www.ontko.com/sqr/

it has a small programme to convert hpg files to a printable format


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

I was able to do an insert picture from file in Word. It isn't beautiful, but may work. I am waiting to hear back. Thanks cybertech.

I am probably wearing my stupid shoes today, dvk01, because that site started a nice little headache for me. It is showing a utility to convert .bmp to .hpg. I need to do the opposite. It may be as simple as reversing a command, but like I said, I didn't wear the smart shoes today. Thank you very much though.

I just got a call, while typing this up, and it looks like the word doc insertion will work.

Thanks a ton to both of you!!!


----------

